# Personal preference or bad form?



## Sol Invictus

I'm currently working on learning Gymnopedie no.1 and I have a question about fingering. The B, D,F# chord and A, C#,F# chord are probably notated as using your pinkie, middle, and thumb fingers but I feel more comfortable using my pinkie, middle, and pointing fingers instead. Is it okay that I do this or should I learn it the right way?


----------



## tdc

As a general rule I will play things the way they feel comfortable while paying very close attention to whether or not my adjustments are causing problems with the sound, or other technical difficulties. I would find it awkward to play those chords in the way you've described, but everyone's hands are unique. You want to be mindful that you aren't creating bad habits that will hinder your performance later. 

The above advice is how I would approach things if you are just playing for your own recreation. If you have higher goals then it would be best to find a good teacher.


----------



## Sol Invictus

tdc said:


> As a general rule I will play things the way they feel comfortable while paying very close attention to whether or not my adjustments are causing problems with the sound, or other technical difficulties. I would find it awkward to play those chords in the way you've described, but everyone's hands are unique. You want to be mindful that you aren't creating bad habits that will hinder your performance later.
> 
> The above advice is how I would approach things if you are just playing for your own recreation. If you have higher goals then it would be best to find a good teacher.


The only thing I can say is that it helps me control how softly I can depress the keys.


----------

